# Personal Protection Firearm



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

I need some professional advice about a personal protection firearm


I first want to say that I am not a police officer but I do work for the RMV so I am used to and understand the laws of MA. I have been an avid hunter and shooter for 3 years now and have taken many courses, online and at various schools and can say I am an expert with most firearms. I may not be a police officer but my training and self study has prepared me for most combat situations, hand to hand, knife fighting, and firearms and I know that I will be the winner in any contest except where the odds would be so outnumbering as to overcome even the master himself, Massad Ayoob. 
Testimony to this fact includes his personal letter to me upon completion of LFI Level IV course, that I should consider being taking another course to become an LFI instructor.

So my question to you, and know knowing my extensive background, should I consider switching from my present personal protection firearm, a Glock 27, that’s been tuned with a 3 lb trigger, melted body, custom night sights, +2 mags with wolf springs and follower to a Ruger p345? I am a firm beliver in the absolute knock down power of the .45 ACP round over all other standard pistol calibers. If there was ever a man stopper out there the ..45 ACP is it! Mass seems to be a big fan of the Ruger pistols and knowing that his is truly and experts expert I take his advice very seriously.

Thank you in advance for your advice and stay safe, from one warrior to another.


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

Sounds like you've got a good set up for personal protection.

As for the infinate debate over the idea of "knockdown power", I will simply say that the concept is an after-effect; you can't accurately say that a round "will" have knocldown power until it actually knocks something down. A 45 _will_ create a bigger wound channel, which _could_ lead to more blood loss, and faster incapacitation. Also, it _does _have more mass, which means it will travel farther into human tissue (and gelatin blocks!).

One good hit with a 9mm (or .22 for that matter) is better than 5 bad hits with a .45. The other arguement is that many holes are better than one (think of a dam...). So, fast follow up shots are something you should consider as well.

9mm, 40, 45... any one of them in a quality cartridge will do significant damage to human tissue, in the unfortunate event that you need to apply one to it.

Going back to the beginning, it sounds like you've got an adequate set up.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

From the scientific reports, ths "absolute knockdown power" doesn't exist, and the difference from 40 to 45 that you're contimplating is going to be minimal
The ruger will hold 3 less arounds, and be 50% heavier @ 29oz than your glock.

Also, theres not much debate over which firearm is going to come out on top at the end of a battle... Personaly I'd stick with the glock....


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

have you ever handled a ruger? I bought one and it feels like a POS, i'm still dissapointed in myself for walking out of the store with it.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Warrior - I fell in love with my Walther 380 and shoot with it on average of 2 times a week at my club. It might not have the 1 shot knock down power of a .45, but with a clear head and some diligent practice I am more than confident my ability to protect myself and family with it. It's small enough to carry in the small of your back, or in a jacket pocket. I'm partial to Walther and especially Sig Arms for larger handguns. (I live in NH so go figure)

And I agree with extremesgs; 1 well placed shot with a small caliber weapon is worth more than a magazine of wasted shots with a cannon.
The only advice I would offer is practice; OFTEN. Good luck!


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Yea, Stopping power is very dependant on the situation. We carry Glock .40 cal with "Black Talons" as they used to be called. Supposed to have alot of "Stopping power". But my partner got in a shooting and the guy was so fat that 9 rounds didnt stop him. None of them penetrated the fat layer. In fact one fell out of him when we were picking him up on the stretcher. The only one that stopped him was the one in the knee. 

I think MA is more partial to Glocks then Rugers. I used to have a ruger P89, and it was incredibly accurate, but you shook it and it sounded like a rock in a coke can. Its all personal preference and what is comfortable to you.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

lol. "rock in a coke can"! i was trying to think of a good way to explain it myself! Nice!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

WarriorRMV said:


> I need some professional advice about a personal protection firearm
> 
> I have been an avid hunter and shooter for 3 years now and have taken many courses, online and at various schools and can say I am an expert with most firearms. I may not be a police officer but my training and self study has prepared me for most combat situations, hand to hand, knife fighting, and firearms and *I know that I will be the winner in any contest except where the odds would be so outnumbering as to overcome even the master himself, Massad Ayoob. *
> 
> ...


Alrighty then!

1. Whoa! talk about confidence, I would probably wet myself in your presence! 

2. The .45 ACP 185gr JHP *and* .357 Mag 125 JHP are *both tied for #1* on the U.S. DOJ One-shot incapacitation satistics compiled over the years. I forget the exact study but I'm sure it could be googled.

3. Thank-god my insurance agent goes to the registry for me, I'd probably cower in your presence:ermm:


----------

